# Kentucky Officer Dies After Suffering Gunshot Wound



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by wlky.com*

A local police officer died at University Hospital early Tuesday morning after he was shot in the head Monday evening.

Details about the shooting remain unclear, but investigators said Officer Gerald Zeller, 49, was shot in the parking lot of Cox Park on River Road at about 6 p.m. Monday. It's not known of a suspect shot Zeller or if the gunshot wound was self-inflicted, WLKY NewsChannel 32 reported.

Zeller was an officer with the Office Of Probation And Parole.

Metro police spokesman Dwight Mitchell said investigators are looking for one person who might have witnessed the shooting, WLKY reported.

"We have a very vague description of the van," he said. "It's supposed to be a very box-type van. Possibly a Volkswagen type, either a light gray or white colored."

No other information is available.

Please follow WLKY NewsChannel 32 and WLKY.com for updates to this story as they become available.

Previous Story:


February 13, 2006: Officer Rushed To Hospital After Shooting 
Copyright 2006 by WLKY.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------

